# Puppy dry coat?



## don dave (Aug 31, 2009)

I am feeding my puppy RAW at the mo. He gets chicken wings and some minced chicken and tripe.

He is 8 weeks old , and i have noticed he is starting to get really dry and flaky skin.

He has started to scratch at it 2.

What can i give him that will be good for his skin and coat?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

When looking at a dog on a home prepared diet, remember the skin is one of the few organs we can see from the outside. So if we're not looking good, it's likely we're deficient in some things. If all he is getting is chicken wings, minced chicken (skeletal muscle meat), and tripe, there will be deficiencies and it sounds like this is the case.

Is this your first foray into raw feeding? If so, I would suggest switching to either a commercial raw diet that is at least AAFCO formulated (Nature's Variety has done both AAFCO formulations and feeding trials) and tested by independent labs, not just made up in someone's garage. Or finding a good high quality commercial kibble (or canned, if you prefer). If it's your first time with raw, starting with an adult dog is safer, as nutritional deficiencies are typically not as permanently detrimental if there is a problem.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You are too stupid to feed raw. Go buy a bag of dog food.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> ... Is this your first foray into raw feeding? If so, I would suggest switching to either a commercial raw diet that is at least AAFCO formulated (Nature's Variety has done both AAFCO formulations and feeding trials) and tested by independent labs, not just made up in someone's garage. Or finding a good high quality commercial kibble (or canned, if you prefer). If it's your first time with raw, starting with an adult dog is safer, as nutritional deficiencies are typically not as permanently detrimental if there is a problem.


As much as I am a proponent of fresh/raw, I sure do agree with this!

A random unresearched raw diet for a puppy is a bad thing.

Just the fact that food is raw does not automatically make it better (or even good).


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Ya what he said. Your gona kill the mutt. Get a bag of dog food and give it a vitamin or something. Let it get older before you mess with its life… then you can feed it cooked ribs


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

don dave said:


> I am feeding my puppy RAW at the mo. He gets chicken wings and some minced chicken and tripe.
> 
> He is 8 weeks old , and i have noticed he is starting to get really dry and flaky skin.
> 
> ...


I would put him on a balanced diet and add fish oil to the diet.

PM me and tell me what he weighs (if you want) and I will give you fish oil and vitamin E info.

I would make these changes immediately.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Dude, Connie is going to give you way too much info and work to feed a puppy right with raw, fear her PM. Unless you’re fully retired and can go out your front door and pick up all sorts of dead animal parts when you want go get a bag of kibble. Like Maren said puppies aint good for us beginners to start the raw thing with. These raw broads on here are gona drive you crazy with this shit. I’m not saying there wrong, but just go get the bag of kibble. It does sound like your to dum to handle this raw thing… its alright I know the feeling. If I was you I would ask about how to switch the dog to a good premade food and what kind of raw I could add here or there. You plan on training SARS or something?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> Dude, Connie is going to give you way too much info and work to feed a puppy right with raw, fear her PM. Unless you’re fully retired and can go out your front door and pick up all sorts of dead animal parts when you want go get a bag of kibble.


Oh no I'm not. This puppy needs to be on a balanced diet NOW ... which means a commercial diet. Try to pay attention.



Connie Sutherland said:


> _Maren posted:
> " ... I would suggest switching to either a commercial raw diet that is at least AAFCO formulated (Nature's Variety has done both AAFCO formulations and feeding trials) and tested by independent labs, not just made up in someone's garage. Or finding a good high quality commercial kibble (or canned, if you prefer)." _
> 
> As much as I am a proponent of fresh/raw, I sure do agree with this!
> ...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> Let it get older before you mess with its life… then you can feed it cooked ribs


Not everyone gets your "humor."


To the O.P.: Never give cooked bones. Chris is being hilariously funny. :roll:


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

If you can find affordable pre-packaged raw do that, it takes away all the guess work.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Adam Rawlings said:


> If you can find affordable pre-packaged raw do that, it takes away all the guess work.


 
and if you can't, get GOOD kibble, definitely add salmon oil/vit E. 

a good kibble, IMO, is Eagle Holistic.


----------

